# Downloading Music



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm looking for a good site to download music from. I have used allofmp3.com and a few others in the past but you can only download 1 song at a time which is a pain in the ass when you want the full albulm!

What sites do you use?


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

I use Amazon, due to downloading music legally.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Legally, Amazon or iTunes.

Illegally, probably best not to with the amount of backing the Government is getting from the copyright groups.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Seek and ye shall find


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

there are a few but for obvious reasons i won't publish it lets just say if your after mp3 look for a vauxhall nova organisation


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

iTunes.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

iTunes or Amazon.

The small cost attached to the downloads is not worth the hassle of going down the illegal route.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

austin and vauxhall springs to mind


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

have a look at my post page 2


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

Beatport, due to being deep into underground!


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

www.traxsource.com , www.stompy.com www.clickgroove.com for dance music


----------

